# Effexor XR and Lexapro. Help



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I went to the doctor today to see if there was something else they could put me on to help me more with my SA. I've been on Effexor XR for 8 years. I'm currently taking 75mg of it. I told her how I wanted something for my social anxiety. I explained the problems I have going in stores because I'm afraid I'll see someone i know. And how it keeps me from going to college and that public speaking is out of the question for me. I told her how my Effexor is working for my depression and im not depressed at all. 

After all this she said she was going to prescribe me Lexapro to take with my Effexor. I didn't question it then but after I left I looked it up and Its for depression and GAD. I don't understand this because I'm already taking an antidepressant. I just wanted something for Anxiety alone. I feel like she didn't even listen to me.

Has anyone taken these two things together? Or at least the Lexapro? And what do you guys think about it? Am I gonna be super hyped up happy go lucky now


----------



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

*hope this helps*

i'm currently taking cipralex which is supposed to be the canadaian form of lexapro. All I can tell u is that I really don't notice it working but I find i'm less anxious about things. I still get nervous but it's not like before. I will actually put myself in situations that i'm not entirely comfortable with and there not that bad.I make it through. But i still have anxiety just not as much.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

bflats said:


> i'm currently taking cipralex which is supposed to be the canadaian form of lexapro. All I can tell u is that I really don't notice it working but I find i'm less anxious about things. I still get nervous but it's not like before. I will actually put myself in situations that i'm not entirely comfortable with and there not that bad.I make it through. But i still have anxiety just not as much.


Ugh, I hope it works out for me


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm it is quite a strange combo as Effexor-XR is a 'Serotonin-Norepinephrine Reuptake Inhibitor' and Lexapro is a 'Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor', so it's basically taking two Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors together. 

I would have thought it would be more logical to;
A) Increase the dosage of Effexor XR
B) Add something different onto Effexor XR eg; Buspar or Trazodone, or
C) Switch entirely to Lexapro.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

jim_morrison said:


> Hmm it is quite a strange combo as Effexor-XR is a 'Serotonin-Norepinephrine Reuptake Inhibitor' and Lexapro is a 'Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor', so it's basically taking two Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors together.
> 
> I would have thought it would be more logical to;
> A) Increase the dosage of Effexor XR
> ...


yeah from my short read. the person is giving her a double dose of a 5HT reuptake inhibitor. I don't know of others on here but in my loonggg time on this board and others; I don't think I have heard of an SSRI and SNRI being used at therapeutic levels at the same time!!!!


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually my only concession would be a SSRI with bupropion. Which would essentially make the combination. no not really 'cause the wellbutrin has minimal effects on 5HT. That combo would essentially be a more potent SNRI combo!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Well, I guess we're gonna find out. But I agree with you guys, it doesnt make sense


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

It's already giving me headaches and I feel out of my body


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually found 100mg of Effexor and 150mg of Bupropion to be a pretty synergistic mix. In your case 75mg would likely be fine too, if there is any anxiety and anxiousness then increase the Effexor. Or better yet cut your Bupropion pills in half and start at 75mg Bupropion.

I found the combo good at a max Effexor dose of 150mg. Any more Effexor than that and it starting pushing too much NE leading to some irritability and such having a negative effect.

Or just overall as mentioned, start increasing your Effexor, 75mg is low. Every stage has a different effect. 150,225,300,375, and so on.


----------

